# Outbackers.com License Plate Frames



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I received my new plates for the TT today and it occurred to me that instead of advertising my dealer, I could order an Outbackers.com license plate frame with my ID on it. Has anyone else done this? Photos would be cool









Dawn

p.s. when I turn my plates upside down, they say 666

Thanks DMV!









p.p.s. My husband asks that if any of you ever see us on the road and our license plate does say 666, would you mind pulling over and lending a hand? 







<--------no pun intended


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Put them on upside down and tape a Slayer sticker in the back window......

You will be good to go!!!









Happy Outbacking!

Tim

BTW......as far as the tag frames go, I have not seen one!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Highlander

Your number of posts as of your reply to me was 999









LOL!!

Would you like me to pick up a Slayer sticker for you while I'm out??


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hey Highlander
> 
> Your number of posts as of your reply to me was 999
> 
> ...


I missed the Special Edition Slayer 06/06/06 tee shirt. They were all sold out!!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darn! Bet we could find one on eBay


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

note to self: Have a serious talk with Tim about this Slayer thing.

I'll be camping next to Tim at the Elkins Rally, so I already have my 667 plate. The neighbor of the beast.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Katrina said:


> note to self: Have a serious talk with Tim about this Slayer thing.
> 
> I'll be camping next to Tim at the Elkins Rally, so I already have my 667 plate. The neighbor of the beast.
> [snapback]125574[/snapback]​


Jim,

I will bring my Iron Maiden CD and we can listen to the "Number of the Beast".

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

If only people knew how many "Normal" tracks that Kerry King played guitar on..........................


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> If only people knew how many "Normal" tracks that Kerry King played guitar on..........................
> [snapback]125581[/snapback]​


Like "Fight for your right to party" by the Beastie boys


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok you metal heads, way to hijack a thread









I LOVE the idea of an Outbackers.com license plate bracket!!
Great Idea Skippershe







Now if only someone could make this happen.

OK, now back to the metalfest .... Suddenly I feel the need to go plug in my Gibson to the Marshall. Problem is everytime I do I get funny looks from my 18 year old son







Seems to think HE's got the metal thing down??


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Ok you metal heads, way to hijack a thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that I own a Gibson AND a Marshall.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Katrina said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> > Ok you metal heads, way to hijack a thread
> ...


Rock and roll never dies Katrina!! Gibson SG standard and Gibson Les Paul Standard here, Marshall DSL100 and 4X12 1960AV. On loan to my son: My Les Paul and a Mesa Boogie Dual rectifier with 4x12 standard and 2X12 base cabs. Darn him!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

skippershe said:


> I received my new plates for the TT today and it occurred to me that instead of advertising my dealer, I could order an Outbackers.com license plate frame with my ID on it. Has anyone else done this? Photos would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess you won't be going to Zion ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, did this thread go down hill in a hurry!

I have not seen any Outbacker license plate frames, but that is a great idea. For TT and TV!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Boy, did this thread go down hill in a hurry!
> 
> I have not seen any Outbacker license plate frames, but that is a great idea. For TT and TV!
> 
> ...


No kidding Doug, these guys are brutal !

You mean I actually came up with an original idea??









How about I have one made up and post photos then? I think it's really easy to get them done, The Orange County Fair starts next week and there are a couple of booths that do these frames.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great idea Skippershe!!!!
That would be great if you would do that. I think there would be many many interested Outbackers







And yes, you had a great original idea!

Now can somebody please start a metal head thread


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool! I want one! Or two!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am in for one as well.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Me too









Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am up for one as well. No more hijacks!!!!!!!









Tim


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm up for a couple also.

I don't care for advertising someone else's business. I'd rather get the word out about this site.

Mike









- Maybe a "my favorite vehicle is my outback" slogon to go with it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> I am up for one as well. No more hijacks!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in too!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I as well would be in for two or three. The key - to me - would be if we can get them made up with the Outbackers.com logo (including the 'swoosh'). I'm not sure the local 'state fair' type vendors can do that, but I think it is worth looking into!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

http://www.egiftcreator.com/special.html

I found this place online and they are located in the next town over from me in Irvine. If you go to the website, they have a deal for ordering 2 license plate frames and includes free shipping. You can look at the frames, colors and fonts. It also says that they can do a logo









I sent them an email telling them what we are looking for and I am waiting to hear back. I figure that if they can do a logo, that would be great...if it's too expensive, then we can all just order our plates individually online and I wouldn't have to pack and ship them all. Plus we would all have matching plate frames









I think we can do this!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

This is too funny! My DH got a new "used" truck Friday and it had the dealer frame around the plate, (which he promptly took off and threw away!) and I was saying wouldn't it be great to get an Outbackers frame for it. (I thought there already was one)

So count us in too!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

You can count me in also.

Now, about those guitars......................









Dan


----------

